# Serious Seeds AK-47 - Recommended?



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Attitude has just gotten some Serious Seeds AK-47 back in stock.  I've been wanting to try AK-47, but Nirvana has only AK-48.

As far as AK-47 goes, is Serious Seeds AK-47 a good choice?

Thanks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2012)

The best choice IMO.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 27, 2012)

If yield is what your after while retaining dankness. Look into G13 from Dr.Greenthumb or AK47 from Serious Seeds. Or even Larry OG from Cali Connection.


NouvelleChef said this in another thread, and I know he has spoken really good things about this strain several times before. I've never gone wrong following the chefs advice.


----------

